# 76942



## CONNIE214 (Nov 16, 2010)

Some of our crna's are starting to use ultrasound guidance for placement of the nerve blocks for post op pain management. We just received denials from medicare stating that "this provider is not eligible to perform the service billed".  Do you know if crna's can become certified to use the guidance?  We did get paid from some other carriers for this service.  And do you know where i can find the document from medicare that states they cannot provide this type of guidance?


----------

